# Midlands TTC/Bumps/Babies Meet up



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello all

Does anybody fancy a meet up in Leicester?

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

If I can get down from Scotland ... Yes count me in ... not sure I'll be able teto make the main meet up yet due to work etc...
Mini x x


----------



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

Depending on when/where - yes! Weekends work best for me. 
Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

That's a def yes from us. Where about?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I've got no idea   . Does anybody know anywhere in Leicester that would be suitable?


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

If it's a weekend I'll probably come over    xx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

What kind of place are we going for, restaurant, hotel... city centre or countryside? I can get my thinking cap on. x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Don't know Aweeze    . Just thought I'd see first of all if anybody was up for it.  .

Midweek seemed to work well last time.

Sam - I was just thinking of lunch somewhere or if there's anywhere like the place we went to recently with the little ones. Some1 might have some ideas too. I don't really know Leicester other than the train stations, and the medical lab where I dissected bodies as part of my degree


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

In addition   

PS I think I've put your mob number wrong in my phone


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

It would give me a good excuse to come to Brum again!

R+Tx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

I know quite a few soft play places around Leicester and Leicestershire, none of them as good for tinies as the place that we went to last time but more aimed at toddlers. As I'm quite close to Leicester City I can easily make it to north, east, west or south. Just let me know and I'll ask around at work too, in case there are any decent places that I've missed from the other side of Leicester to me. There's Barneys in Coalville, Go Kids Go in the city, Funky Monkeys in Loughborough and Wacky Warehouses in pubs in various places. I know that a couple have closed down recently - Bumpi's and Castle Play.

Sam x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Shall we leave this until the New Year?

We've got a few meets going on and I know we all mentioned trying the place near Lou again before christmas


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

sounds good to me. x


----------

